# pongo



## Valeria Mesalina

Hola a todos,

Un "pongo" es, por ejemplo, un regalo de boda que no queremos tirar pero que no sabemos en dónde meter. 

"Sí, es muy bonito, pero ¿dónde lo pongo?" - es lo que se pregunta una cuando se encuentra en las manos con un cuadro enorme de Barceló. 

¿Cómo se les llama a los pongos por ahí?

Por cierto, no creo que aparezca la definición en el DRAE.

Gracias.


----------



## romarsan

No, no creo que esté en el DRAE, pero usarse se usa, por aquí incluso hay una subcategoria: el nopongo. Los pongos, como tú has dicho, son aquéllas cosas que te planteas dónde poner, los nopongos pertenecen al grupo de "esto ni loca lo pongo en mi casa".

Saludos


----------



## Ibermanolo

No conocía ni los pongos ni los nopongos. Curioso.


----------



## romarsan

Ibermanolo said:


> No conocía ni los pongos ni los nopongos. Curioso.



Suertudo  

A mi es rara la comidad familiar de Navidad en que no me caen tres o cuatro nopongos que, a veces en aras de  la concordia familiar, tengo que pasar al grupo de clasificación de los pongos


----------



## Calambur

Sabía de los "pongo" pero no de los "nopongo".
Por aquí, un *pongo* no tiene nombre especial -al menos que yo conozca-, pero si es algo de poco valor lo llamamos *cachivache*.
Un "nopongo" -según la explicación de *romarsan*- es lo que algunos de esta zona llamamos *un perro de yeso*.


----------



## romarsan

Calambur said:


> Sabía de los "pongo" pero no de los "nopongo".
> Por aquí, un *pongo* no tiene nombre especial -al menos que yo conozca-, pero si es algo de poco valor lo llamamos *cachivache*.
> Un "nopongo" -según la explicación de *romarsan*- es lo que algunos de esta zona llamamos *un perro de yeso*.



Gracias Calambur, me ayuda saber que no estoy sola en esto 

Perro de yeso... muy buena.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

En mi ámbito familiar hablábamos de 'vaivén'. Por ejemplo, un regalo infumable de tía Cleofé; anunciaba su visita, y se oía '¿Donde está el vaivén' de tía Cleofé? Hay que sacarlo y ponerlo en la sala, que viene a merendar'. Tras la marcha de tía Cleofé, volvía al limbo.
Lo oímos a unos vecinos, y luego nos lo oyeron otros y lo adoptaron, pero no sé hasta donde llegó a extenderse.


----------



## Betildus

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Un "pongo" es, por ejemplo, un regalo de boda que no queremos tirar pero que no sabemos en dónde meter.
> 
> ¿Cómo se les llama a los pongos por ahí?
> 
> Por cierto, no creo que aparezca la definición el en DRAE.
> 
> Gracias.


Obviamente a lo que te refieres no aparece en la Rae pero sí aparece en el presente indicativo del verbo poner.



Ibermanolo said:


> No conocía ni los pongos ni los nopongos. Curioso.


Tampoco lo había oído nunca como un sustantivo


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Betildus said:


> Obviamente a lo que te refieres no aparece en la Rae pero sí aparece en el presente indicativo del verbo poner.



Gracias por la aclaración, no se me había ocurrido buscarlo ahí, mira. 

Ni se me ocurrió pensar que fuese el presente de indicativo del verbo poner. Yo creía que derivaba del nombre de un perro dálmata de dibujos animados.


----------



## ManPaisa

En Colombia eso sería un *encarte*.


----------



## Ibermanolo

romarsan said:


> Suertudo
> 
> A mi es rara la comidad familiar de Navidad en que no me caen tres o cuatro nopongos que, a veces en aras de la concordia familiar, tengo que pasar al grupo de clasificación de los pongos


 
Jajaja, no conocía ese nombre pero sí ese tipo de objetos, sobre todo los nopongos: chismes, cachivaches y horteradas varias.


----------



## la_machy

Por mi tierra le diríamos '_*tiliche*_'.
Al menos en casa de mis padres, en Sonora, tenemos un cuarto de *'los tiliches', *que es a donde van a dar todos los 'pongo' y 'no pongo', de los que no nos queremos deshacer. Despues de todo, hay cariño hacia las _'Tías Cleofé', _que nunca faltan en las familias

Saludos
y buen inicio de semana para todos.


----------



## piraña utria

Hola.

En gran parte de mi región a esos les llamamos "chócoros".

Saludos,


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Calambur said:


> Por aquí, un *pongo* no tiene nombre especial -al menos que yo conozca-, pero si es algo de poco valor lo llamamos *cachivache*.



Sí, por aquí también hay cachivaches, pero un cachivache normalmente lo pones al alcance de Rin Tin Tin -caso que se pueda morder- o en precario equilibrio para que lo tire Silvestre cuando salte a por Piolín. Luego dices, "qué pena, querido, el jarrón de tu madre se ha hecho añicos".

Un pongo lo quieres conservar.



> Un "nopongo" -según la explicación de *romarsan*- es lo que algunos de esta zona llamamos *un perro de yeso*.


Ésa es una muy, muy buena definición.


----------



## Argónida

Querida Valeria:

Entiendo el concepto pero desconocía el nombre. Por aquí no los llamamos de ninguna manera en particular.

Supongo que lo más parecido a un paraíso de pongos que he conocido son los pisos de alquiler perfectamente amueblados y perfectamente decorados, donde tienes que apresurarte a almacenar en un armario todo tipo de objetos supuestamente decorativos no porque te de pena tirarlos sino porque no te queda más remedio que volver a dejarlo todo como estaba. Muy a tu pesar.

Siempre un placer volver a encontrarte. Un saludito.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Argónida said:


> Supongo que lo más parecido a un paraíso de pongos que he conocido son los pisos de alquiler perfectamente amueblados y perfectamente decorados, donde tienes que apresurarte a almacenar en un armario todo tipo de objetos supuestamente decorativos no porque te de pena tirarlos sino porque no te queda más remedio que volver a dejarlo todo como estaba. Muy a tu pesar.



Creo que eso sería un paraíso de "nopongos" 

Un placer encontrarte a ti, siempre.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Resumo y compendio:
Pongos, nopongos, cachivaches, perros de yeso, vaivenes, encartes, chismes, horteradas varias, tiliches y chócoros.
Hay donde elegir, pero los dos últimos tienen un aire exótico que me chifla.
Y puede que aparezcan más. 
Esto es una endemia.

Suma y sigue: Artefactos

Otrosí digo:
Cacho
¡¡ Roperazo !!
Untrastomás


----------



## Calambur

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Luego dices, "qué pena, querido, el jarrón de tu madre se ha hecho añicos".
> 
> Un pongo lo quieres conservar.
> En ese caso es una *chuchería...*


----------



## mirx

En México no hay un nombre específico.


----------



## Vicky59

Hola a todos,

No conozco un nombre particular en Venezuela para estos 'artefactos' (pongo y nopongo), pero me he divertido mucho leyéndoles.

Gracias y Feliz Noche (de este lado del mundo)


----------



## Vampiro

Hola, Valeria.
Es Chile lo más parecido a ese tipo de regalo le diríamos "cacho".
Un cacho es todo aquello que finalmente es más una molestia que una ayuda, algo con lo que debes quedarte, pero en realidad no te sirve para nada.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Juan Miguel González

Pues en México no hay un sinónimo exacto pero hay ocasiones que la gente tiene el mal gusto de regalar los objetos que les fueron obsequiados en una boda o cumpleaños y que no les gustaron y que por lo tanto sólo estuvieron guardados en el armario o en el ropero. A esos regalos reciclados se les llama "roperazos".


----------



## elineo

¿Podemos llamar también "nopongo" una pesrona antisocial?


----------



## romarsan

elineo said:


> ¿Podemos llamar también "nopongo" una pesrona antisocial?



Según mi criterio no. Pongo y nopongo sirve para objetos que haces con ellos lo que quieres y los dejas dónde te acomoda, jamás para un ser humano.

Saludos.


----------



## elineo

gracias, me gusta mucho esa palabra


----------



## lady jekyll

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Un "pongo" es, por ejemplo, un regalo de boda que no queremos tirar pero que no sabemos en dónde meter.
> 
> "Sí, es muy bonito, pero ¿dónde lo pongo?" - es lo que se pregunta una cuando se encuentra en las manos con un cuadro enorme de Barceló.
> 
> ¿Cómo se les llama a los pongos por ahí?
> 
> Por cierto, no creo que aparezca la definición en el DRAE.
> 
> Gracias.



Hola, Valeria:
Jamás había escuchado lo del "pongo" y "nopongo". Me encanta. Me parecen perfectos. En mi casa siempre se han llamado "untrastomás". 



Juan Miguel González said:


> Pues en México no hay un sinónimo exacto pero hay ocasiones que la gente tiene el mal gusto de regalar los objetos que les fueron obsequiados en una boda o cumpleaños y que no les gustaron y que por lo tanto sólo estuvieron guardados en el armario o en el ropero. A esos regalos reciclados se les llama "roperazos".



(je,je,je.. me ha hecho mucha gracia tu post, JMG)


----------



## Camilo1964

En Venezuela no creo que hayan palabras tan específicas (y útiles) como un _pongo _o un _nopongo_, pero a esas cosas las solemos llamar (en general) _peretos _o _chécheres_.

Saludos!

Camilo


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Camilo1964 said:


> En Venezuela no creo que hayan palabras tan específicas (y útiles) como un _pongo _o un _nopongo_, pero a esas cosas las solemos llamar (en general) _peretos _o _chécheres_.
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> Camilo



Ya no puedo editar mi post para añadir esta valiosa aportación.

Peretos
Chécheres

No sabría con cual quedarme.


----------



## Camilo1964

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Ya no puedo editar mi post para añadir esta valiosa aportación.
> 
> Peretos
> Chécheres
> 
> No sabría con cual quedarme.


Apreciado Manuel:

Para tu glosario: _Regalo pa´l reciclaje_.

Ahora bien, respecto a algo como esto estoy seguro que es un _chéchere_, pero aún me debato entre clasificarlo como _pongo _o _nopongo_.

Un abrazo,

Camilo


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Camilo1964 said:


> Apreciado Manuel:
> 
> Para tu glosario: _Regalo pa´l reciclaje_.
> 
> Ahora bien, respecto de esto estoy seguro que es un _chéchere_, pero aún me debato entre clasificarlo como _pongo _o _nopongo_.
> 
> Un abrazo,
> 
> Camilo



Depende. Si es de cerámica, madera, vidrio o metal identificable, un pongo. De resina, plástico, pseudometal, un nopongo.

Regalo p'al reciclaje, al bote.

Nota: De yeso o escayola, decididamente un nopongo.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Camilo1964 said:


> Ahora bien, respecto a algo como esto estoy seguro que es un _chéchere_, pero aún me debato entre clasificarlo como _pongo _o _nopongo_.



Es un nopongo como una catedral. Ya lo dijo Calambur, un perro de yeso. 

Creo que la palabra más bonita hasta ahora es el "tiliche" de La Machy.


----------



## la_machy

Camilo1964 said:


> Apreciado Manuel:
> 
> Para tu glosario: _Regalo pa´l reciclaje_.
> 
> Ahora bien, respecto a algo como esto estoy seguro que es un _chéchere_, pero aún me debato entre clasificarlo como _pongo _o _nopongo_.
> 
> Un abrazo,
> 
> Camilo


 
Si fuera mío, creo que lo llevaría al _sábado del *tilichero. *_


Saludos


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Veamos si he captado la esencia del tiliche. Un regalo que me hicieron de boda:
Una especie de sartén como 12 centímetros de diámetro, de plata, con mando de madera y tapa con una bisagra cerca del nacimiento del asa y una palanca próxima a ese punto; al presionar esa palanca, se levantaba la tapa, y entonces se podía  vaciar dentro los ceniceros.  No lo estrenamos. ¿Para que ensuciarlo? Ya hay bastante con limpiar los ceniceros. 
Pero ahora recuerdo que  nos referíamos al cacharrito en cuestión como 'el trebejo ese'. Trebejo no por pongo, sino por no saber el nombre.  Ahora ya sé que era un pongo, tiliche, perete o chéchere etc. Antes anónimo, ahora polinónimo.


----------



## mirx

Solo para aclarar que la palabra "tiliche" (también pronunciada tilichi) no tiene en absoluto que ver con regalos que se nos dan y que nos resultan incómodos, simplemente hace referencia a objetos de poco valor o inútiles, ya por minusvalía, ya por obsolescencia.


----------



## la_machy

mirx said:


> Solo para aclarar que la palabra "tiliche" (también pronunciada tilichi) no tiene en absoluto que ver con regalos que se nos dan y que nos resultan incómodos, _*simplemente hace referencia a objetos* de poco valor o* inútiles,*_ ya por minusvalía, ya por obsolescencia.


 
Tu lo has dicho, mirx. *Tiliche* es un objeto (cachivache), entre otras cosas, _inútil,_ algo que no sabes qué hacer con el. 
Los _'pongo_', es eso que tan bien describiste como _*tiliche*_.
Y confirmo que por mi tierra les llamamos así,  _*'tiliches'.*_


Saludos

P.D. Paisano, parece que esta vez no estuvimos de acuerdo.


----------



## mirx

la_machy said:


> Tu lo has dicho, mirx. *Tiliche* es un objeto (cachivache), entre otras cosas, _inútil,_ algo que no sabes qué hacer con el.
> Los _'pongo_', es eso que tan bien describiste como _*tiliche*_.
> Y confirmo que por mi tierra les llamamos así,  _*'tiliches'.*_
> 
> 
> Saludos
> 
> P.D. Paisano, parece que esta vez no estuvimos de acuerdo.



No sé si entendí mal pero "los pongo" son *específicamente *regalos que nos hacen y que no nos gustan. Los tiliches son cualquier objeto que ya no nos sirve, independientemente de si nos los regalaron o no.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

la_machy said:


> Tu lo has dicho, mirx. *Tiliche* es un objeto (cachivache), entre otras cosas, _inútil,_ algo que no sabes qué hacer con el.
> Los _'pongo_', es eso que tan bien describiste como _*tiliche*_.



No, no lo es. Un tiliche, aunque me encanta la palabra, no es un pongo. Es un nopongo.

En mi casa ha habido bastantes pongos, y aún los hay. El pongo por el que más nos hemos peleado mis hermanas y yo es una araña de cristal tallado a mano del siglo XVIII. Pesa ciento diez kilos y mide metro y medio. 

Pero no es un cachivache ni un tiliche, entre otras cosas porque su valor en el mercado es de unos cuatro mil euros.

Eso es un pongo: algo que quieres conservar pero que no sabes dónde encajar.

Una casa de muñecas antigua sería un pongo también. No conozco a ninguna mujer que quiera deshacerse de la suya.


----------



## mirx

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Pero no es un cachivache ni un tiliche, entre otras cosas porque su valor en el mercado es de unos cuatro mil euros.



Ya le diste tú otro enfoque y has esclarecido las cosas, y eso; que un cachivache es exactamente lo mismo que un tiliche, desde el principio entendí lo de los "pongo" como algo diferente, aunque con la explicación sí que cabría en la categoría de tiliche en México. Yo creo que entre nuestros tiliches más preciados siempre están nuestros trofeos de universidad o medallas de la escuela, carritos de cuando eramos niños, una radio vieja que medio funciona, etc., y que si bien no nos atrevemos a exhibirlos en la sala de la casa, tampoco nos atrevemos a deshacernos de ellos por motivos personales.


----------



## la_machy

Mirx, es que entre los _*tiliches*_, pueden ir incluidos (y van, claro que sí), esos regalos inútiles que desde un principio fueron _obsoletos_ a nuestro parecer.
En esa categoría los estoy poniendo (a los regalos), al llamarlos _*tiliches*_.
Si por Durango no se usa así la palabrita, pues qué quieres que te diga.
Yo claramente especifiqué, como siempre lo hago, 'en mi tierra (Sonora)'.


Saludos


----------



## mirx

la_machy said:


> Mirx, es que entre los _*tiliches*_, pueden ir incluidos (y van, claro que sí), esos regalos inútiles que desde un principio fueron _obsoletos_ a nuestro parecer.
> Saludos



Esto no está en debate, por supuesto que también son tiliches, cachivaches, y quizá en algunas circuntancias "pongos", pero el término -_como ya habrás entendido por las explicaciones de Valeria_- no es equivalente.


----------



## la_machy

Valeria Mesalina said:


> No, no lo es. Un tiliche, aunque me encanta la palabra, no es un pongo. Es un nopongo.
> 
> En mi casa ha habido bastantes pongos, y aún los hay. El pongo por el que más nos hemos peleado mis hermanas y yo es una araña de cristal tallado a mano del siglo XVIII. Pesa ciento diez kilos y mide metro y medio.
> 
> Pero no es un cachivache ni un tiliche, entre otras cosas porque su valor en el mercado es de unos cuatro mil euros.
> 
> Eso es un pongo: algo que quieres conservar pero que no sabes dónde encajar.
> 
> Una casa de muñecas antigua sería un pongo también. No conozco a ninguna mujer que quiera deshacerse de la suya.


 
En la casa de mis padres, en el cuarto de los _tiliches*,*_ también hay objetos de ese tipo, que por supuesto no queremos tirarlos ni regalarlos. Yo los considero inútiles precisamente porque, independientemente de su valor monetario o sentimental, no sabemos qué hacer con ellos, y sin embargo ahí están, en el cuarto del _tilichero._
Los queremos tener, pero no los queremos usar. O no encontramos donde.
Entendí que esos podrían ser 'pongos'.


----------



## Vampiro

Después de todas las explicaciones que han dado, yo creo que "cacho" no encaja; porque un "cacho" es algo que no sirve y molesta, una carga de la que uno por algún tipo de compromiso no puede deshacerse.
Saludos.
_


----------



## thebridge

En realidad no se si están hablando en serio o no.
Me ha causado mucha gracia leer todos los comentarios a partir de "lo pongo" que en realidad es un verbo como dijo Betildus.
"¿dónde lo pongo?" "en la habitación de los cachivaches" podría ser la respuesta.
Me voy a dormir con una sonrisa
Gracias
TB


----------



## Metztli

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Otrosí digo:
> Cacho
> ¡¡ Roperazo !!
> Untrastomás


 
En México también le decimos así, Manuel, roperazo!

Se nota que me dieron un roperazo-- cuando te dan un regalo de esos que a nadie le gustan y que se ve a leguas que ha sido guardado en un ropero por vete-tú-a-saber cuanto tiempo.

El destino de ese roperazo recibido será otro ropero.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Tienen razón los que han señalado que los pongos y no pongos tienen la nota específica de ser regalos, frecuentemente de boda. Cada vez hay menos, por la costumbre primero, de poner 'lista de bodas' y ahora, generalizada al menos en España, de enviar con la invitación un número de cuenta corriente.
Y si bien con el dinero ingresado a veces no se sabe  donde ponerlo (si en el viaje de novios, en los muebles, en pagar la cuchipanda nupcial o en tapar algún agujero) no por eso se convierde en un pongo.


----------



## Josemaloru

A ver un "pongo" es lo mismo que un "queco".... "*que co*-ño hago con esto". Es el típico regalo de tu amigo que se va a México y trae un sombrero de mexicano y a ver donde lo colocas en tu casa... jajaja


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

¡Un queco! Y yo, viviendo a pocos kilómetros de Valencia, y habiendo vivido más de 20 años en esa ciudad, nunca lo había oido.
¡Queco losal acierto! ¡Queco losal despiste!


----------



## Josemaloru

Realmente me enteré de esa exprésión por un amigo catalán que lo llamaba así "queco" = ¡que collons faig amb aixó!


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

mirx said:


> Yo creo que entre nuestros tiliches más preciados siempre están nuestros trofeos de universidad o medallas de la escuela, carritos de cuando eramos niños, una radio vieja que medio funciona, etc., y que si bien no nos atrevemos a exhibirlos en la sala de la casa, tampoco nos atrevemos a deshacernos de ellos por motivos personales.



Sí, eso también entraría en la categoría. Así que en México (por lo menos en tu parte de México) la misma palabra sirve para las dos cosas. Ya lo entendí.


----------



## Metztli

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Sí, eso también entraría en la categoría. Así que en México (por lo menos en tu parte de México) la misma palabra sirve para las dos cosas. Ya lo entendí.


 
Es que en México, tiliche es casi todo lo que no utilizas, sea adorno, aparto viejo, recuerdo, papeles... cuando el montón de tiliches alcanza niveles serios se convierte en "tilichero".

En el DF también utlizamos chacharas y cachibaches; aunque cachibaches se entiende mas como para muebles o tiliches grandes.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En la clasificación de tiliche cabe, por ejemplo, una plancha que funciona y que hasta el día de ayer usabas, pero hoy por ser tu cumpleaños tu marido te regaló una nueva. ¿Qué haces con la vieja? Al cuarto de los tiliches.


----------



## mirx

ToñoTorreón said:


> Al cuarto de los tiliches.


 
Y es eso, que en México cualquier casa clasemediera tiene casi por fuerza un cuarto especial para poner estos objetos, sería el equivalente del ático de los gringos y canadienses. Así  es que la verdad no existen los pongos, ya que la respuesta es obvia. *¿Y este dónde lo pongo?, pues en el cuarto de los tiliches.*

Nota: A la aglomeración de objetos sin orden y con obvio descuido se le llama "tilichero", inclusive cuando los objetos están en perfecta funcionalidad y completamente estéticos. Típico ejemplo, el cuarto de los adolescentes. _"A ver si recoges este tilichero_".


----------



## la_machy

ToñoTorreón said:


> En la clasificación de tiliche cabe, por ejemplo, una plancha que funciona y que hasta el día de ayer usabas, pero hoy por ser tu cumpleaños tu marido te regaló una nueva. ¿Qué haces con la vieja? Al cuarto de los tiliches.


Exácto.
Porque la mujer, le tiene cariño a la dichosa plancha y ¡cómo tirarla si _todavía funciona_!
Entónces, como no se quiere deshacer de ella, porque quizá el marido se la había regalado hace dos navidades, piensa, ''¿donde la _'*pongo*_*'*?...¡ya sé, en el cuarto de los _*tiliches!''*_


----------



## Mate

Nota del moderador:

Dado que este hilo se ha desviado de su cauce, permanecerá cerrado a la espera de que alguien desee aportar algo que se relacione con el tema. 

Desde ya, gracias por sus valiosas contribuciones.

Hilo cerrado.


----------

